
Why Oculus Rift is not the future of VR, and Cardboard is? - ivoras
http://www.ivoras.net/blog/tree/2016/Jan-why-oculus-rift-is-not-the-future-of-vr-and-cardboard-is.html
======
al2o3cr
So all Cardboard needs to win is a total redesign _and_ a "killer app". TOTES
THE FUTURE GUIZE

